# If you had oral thrush and used nystatin, how long did it take to work?



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

I have been on Advair for asthma for over 10 years and this is the first time I have gotten thrush from it. A whole mouthfull







Sore gums and cheeks, even my lips affected. Even more reason for me to get off the crap. Makes me mad the allergist I saw wouldn't give me another Rx to try that was non-steroidal, said I was on the lowest dose of Advair as it was







: now looks like I'll have to make yet another appt. to try another Rx. Seeing a naturpath also to try and get asthma/allergies under control.

I started the nystatin rinse on Thurs night, 3 times a day since then so it's been 3.5 days of treatment. At first I had tried a GSE rinse as directed from Dr. Jay Gordon's website but oooooh it stung so bad and my mouth hurt the rest of the night I could barely talk or smile.

My gums are better, and inside cheeks I think are getting better however I still see some red spots right inside my lip on the corners. My lips are a little bit red on the outside, and really dried out overnight. I am not putting anything on them in fear of 'holding in' the fungus.

If you had to take nystatin, how long did it take to work for you? A few days, a week? It's been hard to floss and brush my teeth, and foods taste bland. I took probiotics once but kept forgetting after that.


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm dealing with this right now as well. I took it for a week and still have some thrush on my tongue.

I'm thinking I'm going to stop taking the advair for a while. (use extra albuteral as needed) and try gargling with apple cider vinegar in water. I've had alot of trouble taking the mystatin -- it makes me gag.

FWIW, my prescription said to take for 2weeks.


----------



## farmgirlmomma (Apr 2, 2008)

My daughter has gotten thrush from an antibiotic for an ear infection, and she was an infant, and the Nystatin only took 24 hours to see improvement. I would discontinue the Advair, or, it would seem that the thrush can't resolve if the reason it developed in the first place isn't discontinued. Good luck!


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Get yourself on a good probiotic a couple times a day (we use natren's healthy trinity, very good stuff) and DON'T FORGET TO TAKE IT!! I don't mean to yell







... but, seriously, it *will* help!









I would also buy it in powder form too and mix w/h2o and swish in the mouth, then swallow.

FWIW, Dd1 and I went back and forth w/thrush while bf. Went through 2 rounds of (what I'm pretty sure was) nystatin w/no relief. Then turned to probiotics and w.o.w.... cleared up in a few days. Maybe it will work for you, too.

gl
hth


----------

